# List of NI navigable streams?



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Can anyone point me to a list (online or elsewhere) where I can find all of Michigan's navigable streams? 

Sorry to beat this issue to death but it comes up again and again. 

I was talking to a guy at MacGregor's Outdoors in Ann Arbor and he and I convinced ourselves that if a stream is navigable, you can park your vehicle on the shoulder of the road (within the road right-of-way), near a bridge crossing, and access the water via the road right-of-way into the water. 

The theory here is that the road right-of-way is public property.

This assumes the stream is classified as navigable, and that there are no "No Parking" signs on the road. 

The only thing this fellow and I could think might happen is that you might get shot by a landowner who was not familiar with riparian trespass laws. This is sort of a joke but sort of not, it's easy to imagine a hot headed landowner doing something crazy.

Anyone care to comment?


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Navigable and non-navigable waters that have had court actions are listed in the same booklet that talks about public rights on Michigan waters. The list is near the back of the booklet.

http://www.michigandnr.com/enforcement/publicrights.htm


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Boehr, 

Thanks as usual for your informative post. 

Is there a way to find the navigable status for a stream not on the list?


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Those are the only ones that have been detirmined by the courts to be navigable or non-navigable. Navigability issues are always settled by the courts. Waters not listed have never been determined to be navigable or non-navigable by a court.


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Thanks again, Boehr.


----------

